# leannabs booties



## Eileen Iona (Mar 20, 2012)

everytime i look for preemie booties i just keep going back to these - such a lovely shape - i think they are the best


----------



## Novasea (Nov 10, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

They are cute, thank you for the pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

These are very much like the ones given to my son and made in wool around the 1940s or earlier by a friends mother. Justin is in his 40s now. I copied it for the grands and friends. They were much worn and always stayed on their little squiggley feet


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank yo Eileen for the pattern.


----------



## littlewind53 (Apr 25, 2011)

Cute booties. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

They're cute, thank you.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

thanks but i cant open or download the pattern


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## sclloyd (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks so much--I have 3 babies to knit for; one due anytime, another in a month, and the third one in December! Love the simplicity of your pattern. I know the moms will love them


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks Eileen.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you they are really cute and look very easy to knit, Thanks again, Tessa28


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful and wonderful , adorable preemie booties. Using the yarn/needles you recommend, how long is the foot of the finished bootie?


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

The are just lovely


----------



## Jeanett (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you Eileen.....
julie


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

cute


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you, just what and when I needed a bootie pattern to match a baby hat


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Thank you those are very cute.


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you very much. Can't wait to try making them.


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern


----------



## kittys punkin (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you very much for this beautiful pattern.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Cute. Those will be nice for my great nephew who will make his appearance in about 4 weeks...Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you, they are gorgeous &#128158;


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Beautiful  thank you


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Cute. And the pattern looks so easy. Interesting that they tie in the back. I will definately try these. 

Robin


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you- they are sweet indeed! I will be trying those for my donation box.


----------



## jcbraggins (Feb 18, 2011)

These are cute but are very small. I made a larger pair (I'm guessing 6 month size?) this way.

Cast on 39 sts.
K in garter for 12 rows.
Row 13: K 17, K2tog, K1, K2tog, K17.
Row 14: P 16, P2tog, P1, P2tog, P 16.
Continue decreasing sts before the first K or P2tog through Row 22 (19 sts remain).
Garter st for 8 rows (through row 30). Bind off LOOSELY.

I also slipped the first st on each row for easier seaming.

I've given up knitting things in sizes that fit a newborn for about 2 weeks!


----------



## jcbraggins (Feb 18, 2011)

So sorry - I didn't look carefully> The original pattern I saw was a cast on of 29 sts (I think Diane posted it in her blog). Using a size 6 needle was the original - I used size 7).

My bad, sorry. How embarrassing!!!!


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the Booties pattern, I will be trying these soon.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

OMG, by the time I got the booties printed and the larger size on the back, Eileen Iona, your blog was 1/2 way down page 2!!!

I think the booties looked grand, easy and I thank you for the pattern. I've made many for charity but this pattern looks like a keeper - thanks again! And the larger size is perfect for charity and she said they stay on. :thumbup:


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Diane D said:


> thanks but i cant open or download the pattern


Hi Diane

Try the version below, it's in Word format not a PDF. If no luck PM me and I will send it via email for you.

Leanna x


----------



## unicycleweasel (Sep 11, 2014)

they're nice but what age are they for?


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

unicycleweasel said:


> they're nice but what age are they for?


They're pretty well newborn - 3 months but could be made bigger with worsted weight yarn and bigger needles.

Leanna x


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Tove said:


> Beautiful and wonderful , adorable preemie booties. Using the yarn/needles you recommend, how long is the foot of the finished bootie?


Oh I'm not sure, I haven't made them for a while. Ask Eileen, the original poster on here as she's made a few lately.

Leanna x


----------



## knits4charity (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you. cute pattern and easy enough for even me.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks so much for sharing that pattern link with us. I have downloaded the pattern and really want to try them they look great.
Marge


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

MKDesigner said:


> Thanks so much for sharing that pattern link with us. I have downloaded the pattern and really want to try them they look great.
> Marge


They're very quick and easy to make and because they're a cross between a bootie and a shoe they are good for girls or boys.

I pack them in noodle boxes with a ribbon on top for a novel way of giving them as a gift.

Good luck!

Leanna x


----------



## sg80329 (Aug 13, 2011)

So easy and quick to knit. Thanks.


----------

